# IEM systems, Sennheiser ew300 or Shure PSM 900?



## Alex6534 (Aug 17, 2014)

My band are looking at investing in a decent IEM system, just now I'm looking at the Sennheiser ew 300 (someone is selling a g2 receiver and a few transmitters cheap, also considering g3) and the Shure PSM 900, ideally we would like one that would do us to the point that we wouldn't be needing an upgrade soon, but doesn't require us to sell our bodies . What would you recommend? I know custom moulds are highly recommended and that's what we would be going for.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Aug 20, 2014)

Carvin EM900, that way you can afford to spend more on custom molds for the buds themselves. 
SOURCE: I have one, I love it. Carvin.com : EM900 960-CHANNEL WIRELESS IN-EAR PERSONAL MONITOR SYSTEM


----------



## eyeswide (Sep 12, 2014)

Alex6534 said:


> My band are looking at investing in a decent IEM system, just now I'm looking at the Sennheiser ew 300 (someone is selling a g2 receiver and a few transmitters cheap, also considering g3) and the Shure PSM 900, ideally we would like one that would do us to the point that we wouldn't be needing an upgrade soon, but doesn't require us to sell our bodies . What would you recommend? I know custom moulds are highly recommended and that's what we would be going for.



Assuming you haven't gone out already and purchased something - my guitarist and I both use the Sennheiser EW 300 and couldn't be happier! I'm sure the others are fine, but I highly recommend the EW 300.


----------

